
Should the Modern Corporation Maximize Shareholder Value? - Osiris30
https://clsbluesky.law.columbia.edu/2020/05/18/should-the-modern-corporation-maximize-shareholder-value/
======
KuriousCat
Enforcement of policies and laws is rather weak and varied. In this world,
even penalities imposed by courts for violations are hardly deterring big
corporations, there are plenty of recent examples for this. This article fails
to convince me about the effectiveness of the principle.

